# Classic fast extraction



## Danielowenuk (Aug 12, 2011)

Ok firstly complete newbie.

Just purchased a Gaggia classic and been reading the forums a little.

Currently only have store bought pre ground coffee. my extraction is taking around 10-15 seconds. Is this simply because the grind is too course?

Next purchase is a hand grinder and some freshly roasted beans, but just trying to diagnose my issue.


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Hi Daniel, welcome to the forum first of all - there's a wealth of information here!

If you're using pre ground supermarket coffee then the quick extraction is most likely due to it being too course for espresso. Do you have a metal tamper? If not, get one along with your hand grinder and fresh beans, you'll notice a massive difference in the extraction speed (and taste of course







)


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Good diagnosis, Daniel. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## jimrobo (Aug 5, 2011)

I was round at my friends today and she pulled an espresso using shop pre ground stuff. Exactly the same around 10-15 seconds extraction. when I looked at the coffee it was really coarse almost like sand. You'll definately benefit from grinding your own. Makes a huge difference to the taste!!!


----------



## Danielowenuk (Aug 12, 2011)

Managed to get to a local roaster today who was kind enough to grind it for me, unfortunately still no grinder.

Still similar extraction time but better crema and massively better flavour.

Grinder and metal tamper probably next week as otherwise the missus will be confiscating my card


----------



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

I THINK classics now come with a pressurised portafilter which maybe your problem. Ae you using a pressurised or unpressurised portafilter? A pressurised portafilter is more forgiving but no matter how you grind, tamp, or pray your extraction time is unlikely to change much. The crema on a pressurised portafilter is not really crema, its more 'whipped coffee'.

if you dont have an unpressurised filter, get one along with your tamper. You may notice a sudden drop in quality of your shots to start with, but you will have far more control, a little practice and you'll get there.


----------



## bobbytoad (Aug 12, 2011)

my classic only works with a really fine powder like grind otherwise as described fast shot

try Whittards - (high street store) if you have one nearby and get them to grind to 3.5 ish on their machines slightly finer than what they recommend for espresso - you can buy coffee by the 125g so handy to experiment while without a grinder


----------



## altyris (Aug 27, 2011)

I've also noticed the same effect a number of times; as funinacup mentions, even just getting a solid weighty tamper makes a difference and decent ones can be had for under £20. Like you I am looking at getting a grinder for my coffee (itching to do so in fact), but until then the new tamper has had a vastly positive impact.


----------



## Danielowenuk (Aug 12, 2011)

The basket I have is perferated on the top but only has a single hole underneath, assuming that's pressurised?


----------



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

Yes. That's a pressurised one


----------



## Danielowenuk (Aug 12, 2011)

Ordered a regular one with a real tamper. Added rancilio steam wand to order as well


----------



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

Nice. Still got the credit card then?


----------



## Danielowenuk (Aug 12, 2011)

Not told the wife yet


----------



## Mazza (Aug 11, 2010)

So how is the coffee going? I wish you hadnt mentioned the pressurised basket, gives me nightmares...


----------



## ~ Sea Chief ~ (Sep 20, 2011)

Sorry to butt-in here, but what is a pressurised basket? I have a rubber thing with a tiny hole in it (a 'crema' widget, so the manual says) which I used once but I go no coffee out of the P'filter whatsoever, unsurprisingly I thought too, as I can see no way for the coffee to get out bar the sub-mm hole thing below the coffee.. which is asking rather alot Id have thought.

Is this the 'pressurised' P'filter then?? and if so can the P'filter be used without the rubber-thing? Ive not got a good shot yet so maybe this has s'thing to do with my mystery-quest for a drinkable shot of espresso (completely elusive to me so far).


----------

